# Pro Muscle are a bunch of fuks and losers



## bigbill69 (Nov 6, 2012)

The guys over at Pro Muscle are a bunch of real diks they have 2 ifbb pros that are ranked like #99 and #100 and think there hot shit fuk them


----------

